# New 2004 JD Models update



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well here are the 2004 models.

1. G100 is being replaced by the G110 equiped with electrical outlets.
2. LT series will have a new model called the LT190 and all LTs will have the 22inch rear tires.
3. LX series will have a new model to replace the LX279 it will be the LX289 and all LX tractor will have foot controled implement lift and 22inch rear tires.
4. GT225 and GT235e will be dropped from production and all GT's will have foot controled implement lift.
5. GX325 will be dropped from production they will have a combination of the GT and GX called the GX255.
6. X-series 400 or 500 series no changes except for a special edition X500 series with spoack rims and green stripe on the rim and front fenders and brush guard.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

These new models coming out make it a good time to get a good deal on a end of season 2003. Working with my dealer now on a LX277 before there all gone and the prices go up to full retail with know pressure on them to move them out.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sergeant_
> 
> * G100 is being replaced by the G110 equiped with electrical outlets.*


You mean the 12 volt type, right? Will there be more than one? Locations?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*G110*

Agree The outlets will be similar to one that can be found on the GT235e. To power your drill ect as JD put it to put nice round hole in your back 40. Basicly it will have it own generating system


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*G110*

Sears offered a similar unit a few years back. I don't think they had a lot of success with it. With the advent of cordless power tools I can't see where this would be a demand item. I guess if you were doing a *lot* of remote location work where power tools were needed it would be a nice alternative.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Built in generator*

Both Sears and JD offered it in 2002. Sears did not have much luck with it JD keeped it till 2003 in the GT235e and I guess the price you were paying for a GT235e it just never really caught on But I guess they will try it in the lower priced series to see how it does.


----------



## roninvt (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi All...newbie here and so happy I found this board. I just bought a 2003 GT235e for the $600 off sale...now I know why!!
I still think I got the tractor I really wanted in the 1st place..had a L130 I bought last year and was not comfortable mowing the d hilly part of my lawn. I also thought the GTe, with the built in generator, would be better than running 150ft of extension cord to the back hedges. The dealer will install the new 24X12 tires when he delivers it in the Spring.

I hope the fact that it is now a discontinued model will not hurt too bad on resale...but then again if I really really like it then that won't be a problem anyway.

Glad to be on board and look forward to reading all the great posts .


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome roninvt i dont think it will hurt your resale value at all and as long as your happy with it thats all that matters:thumbsup: So again Welcome have fun and enjoy the forum glad to have you as a member.:friends: 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Being a discontiued model with less of them produced during the run might hold the resale value up over time. Probably would depend on how well the new model sells though.

Mark


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I could certainly use a 12 volt outlet that can be accessed on a tractor. Seems like a great feature. I don't know how many times I need a circular saw at the other end of my yard for some project or another. Would also come in handy if you need a halogen worklight after hours for yard work that you ran out of sunshine for.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

If I can do anything about it, this model to the left is being replaced by a yet to be named 2004 Green and Yellow model too! 

-Deere


----------

